# How popular is Animal Pak in the uk?



## cage_supplement (Mar 27, 2011)

How popular is Animal Pak in the uk? How many people on this forum use Animal Pak and what price do you guys pay? Im not advertising to try and sell anything :cursing: , im just looking for informations.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Never used it. What is it?


----------



## cage_supplement (Mar 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Never used it. What is it?


Its a multi vitamin supplement mate. Ive never used it myself, so i cant give any reviews on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Very popular, probably the best quality & best selling multi vit money can buy.

As for the price, if you look around you should be able to find it for about £26-28 delivered for the 44 pak tub. :thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Its a multi vitamin that aparently turns your pee neon green.

Dont see the point in it really unless youve got money to throw away


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Some of the sponsors here sell it and as far as I can remember it has always been sold so it must be popular, what gets my goat about universals products is that most of their packs come in "21 packs", as far as I can remember there are around 30 days in the month so why not sell packs that have 30 packets within? Also some packs come with 44 packs which I believe no one is complaining about. :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

So whats the benefit of animal pack over a multivitamin tablet?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

it doesnt turn your pee neon green i use it take 2 paks a day and have been using it for over 2 years excellent supplement choice for a multivitamin/mineral


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> So whats the benefit of animal pack over a multivitamin tablet?


Just read up on it. All I can say is that some people have alot of money to fritter away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

servings : 44

Calories: 16

Total Carbohydrates: 1g

Protein: 3g

Vitamin A: 9900IU

(as acetate & 66% as beta-carotene)

Vitamin C (as ascorbic acid): 1g

Vitamin D (as ergocalciferol): 680IU

Vitamin E: 300IU

(as d-a-tocopheryl acetate)

Thiamin: 76mg

(as thiamin HCl)

Riboflavin: 76mg

Niacin (as niacinamide): 82mg

Vitamin B6: 72mg

(as pyridoxine HCl)

Folic Acid: 400mcg

Vitamin B12: 6mcg

(as cyanocobalamin)

Biotin: 300mcg

Pantothenic Acid: 76mg

(as calcium pantothenate) Calcium (as citrate, carbonate): 2g

Phosphorus: 228mg

(as calcium phosphate)

Iodine (from kelp): 150mcg

Magnesium (as oxide): 133mg

Zinc (as oxide): 30mg

Selenium (as selenite): 50mcg

Copper (as sulfate): 600mcg

Manganese (as sulfate): 11mg

Chromium (as picolinate): 6mcg

Potassium (as sulfate): 200mg

Amino Acid Blend:

Lysine (from lactalbumin): 300mg

Methionine: 500mg

(from lactalbumin)

Leucine (from lactalbumin): 100mg

Valine (from lactalbumin): 760mg

Threonine (from lactalbumin): 48mg

Glutamic Acid: 700mg

(from lactalbumin)

Phenylalanine: 560mg

(from lactalbumin)

Arginine (as L-arginine)

Performance Optimizers:

Siberian Ginseng (root): 2g

Oriental Ginseng (root): 250mg

Smilax officinalis (root): 500mg

Protogen A (as thioctic acid): 200mg

Inosine: 500mg

(as hypoxanthine riboside)

Pyridoxine a-Ketoglutarate (PAK): 200mg

Carnitine (as L-carnitine): 25mg

Chromium Picolinate: 50mcg

Coenzyme A: 20mg

Coenzyme B12: 10mg

Phosphatidylcholine: 200mg

Para-Aminobenzoic Acid (PABA): 400mg

Colostrum (bovine): 25mg

Argentine Liver (bovinr): 3.9g

Shark Cartilage: 1g

Choline Complex: 1.2g

Bioflavonoids (citrus): 1g

Essential Fatty Acid Complex:

Linoleic Acid: 200mg

Oleic Acid: 100mg

Digestive Enzymes:

Betaine HCl: 200mg

Pepsin: 64mg

Papain: 64mg

Ox Bile (bovine): 120mg

Pancreatin: 700mg

Mycozyme: 64mg


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Just read up on it. All I can say is that some people have alot of money to fritter away.


But it works very well


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

expensive deluxe supps, not for me thanks but I'm not a competitor


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> But it works very well


hmmm, i'de be interested to try it, but would not buy it myself. Either way, judging by your avi, i'de say your doing somehing right.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

BigRichG said:


> But it works very well


What do you mean it works? What does it actually do?

Can you lift more in the gym when you take it?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Animal pak-Smilax? Shark cartilage? Superlow aminos? Average vitamin doses? And all this for £30 per 22 days? I reckon you could do better with double dosing a normal strong multi vit and use use the extra dough to fund any extras you feel you may need or have I missed something that the users of ap can see?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

everything a vitamin and mineral should do helps aid in the metabolism of the macro nutrients keep you healthy from invading free radicals, keep bones strong help keep skin hair nails teeth healthy. potassium and calcium are very important minerals in muscle contractions and sodium is important for preventing cramps to name a few.

yes you can lift more in the gym because all the other bodily functions are working well in order for you push yourself.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

BigRichG, I appreciate that "If it aint broke don't fix it" and I'm the first guy to stand up for any supplement I believe in no matter what anyone says, but what exactly is ap giving you that can't be got from a double dose of multi vits and maybe some other bits bought from hollandandbarratt all of which would last you longer than 22 days and be cheaper?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

its all ive ever used when i first started looking into multi vits agggeeesss ago. its the convinience that it covers everything you need on a multivit and has never let me down. i only get ill once a year which still irritates me because that puts me 4-6 weeks out of gaining muscle. im sure you could but would it be cheaper in the end for the exact same dose of everything you get. would take forever to work out dose v cost on everything in animal pak44.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

BigRichG said:


> its all ive ever used when i first started looking into multi vits agggeeesss ago. its the convinience that it covers everything you need on a multivit and has never let me down. i only get ill once a year which still irritates me because that puts me 4-6 weeks out of gaining muscle. im sure you could but would it be cheaper in the end for the exact same dose of everything you get. would take forever to work out dose v cost on everything in animal pak44.


someone will more than likely do it now just to try and prove a point


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

sure they will, good for them if its cheaper, am sure they will be over the moon with a big ego boost!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Your money and your choice pal!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Animal pak-Smilax? Shark cartilage? Superlow aminos? Average vitamin doses? And all this for £30 per 22 days? I reckon you could do better with double dosing a normal strong multi vit and use use the extra dough to fund any extras you feel you may need or have I missed something that the users of ap can see?


agreed. I think its very OTT as a multi-vitamin & mineral product, with alot of ingredients just added for show.

if you have time its interesting to read what damage can be caused to the body with excessive amounts of vits and minerals consumed, especially on the liver and kidneys.

for me a decent one a day sports based vit & mineral tab is enough. Taken before bed.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I take one pack a day as opposed to two and have noticed positive effects over my previous Alpha Men vitamins from Myprotein.

Bear in mind each pack is eleven tablets!

I feel better in my general health and wellbeing and feel I have more drive/energy when using decent multivitamins and these are the best I have

tried so far.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

How can you judge multi vits? I can never tell the difference. Maybe they have a placebo effect on some people.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

cheapest place to get it is www.sshealthfoods.com


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I use it and like it, but as Fullhouse points out, how can you really judge multis? I began using it because I could get it unusually cheap, otherwise the price probably would have turned me off. But 60-70p a day won't bankrupt me.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Get it from ebay, 2 x44 paks = £49.99 + i got 2 free 21 stick packs of......... 'Hydroxycut Advanced!!!', americas best selling fat burner, lol.

Or you can get it for just a smidge over £25 for one tub.

There must be a reason it's been so popular for over 2 decades. Personally would like to see more chelated minerals in the formula, but since going back on it, from using Holland & Barretts most potent multi for months, i definately feel better.


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

i tried it before gave me a rash on my arms and chest little hard spots,so i dont like it because of that and its a bit expensive...i use pharmaton capsuals now there great


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

love animal pak and animal omega its got every thing in it you will find it helps with liver to acne you would have to be arrogant not to use animal pak espaecially when on gear


----------



## SuRge (Jan 18, 2011)

I gave them a whirl, i felt good when i was taking them, however its a lot of tablets to be sucking down just for multivitamins and as for the pee i did notice a change in colour it went a bright shade of yellow (not dehydrated yellow though) maybe too much vit c! all in all you could probably get the same effect for a lot less money/tablets imo.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

watch out if it has L-arginine in it, tried dedicated capsules for that and found the cafine like buzz far too much for me.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Isn't there a debate about the fact that the vitamins in it aren't natural?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

ardsam said:


> Isn't there a debate about the fact that the vitamins in it aren't natural?


you mean like ascorbic acid *shock*


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Animal pak-Smilax? Shark cartilage? Superlow aminos? Average vitamin doses? And all this for £30 per 22 days? I reckon you could do better with double dosing a normal strong multi vit and use use the extra dough to fund any extras you feel you may need or have I missed something that the users of ap can see?


Exactly what I do


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Animal pak-Smilax? Shark cartilage? Superlow aminos? Average vitamin doses? And all this for £30 per 22 days? I reckon you could do better with double dosing a normal strong multi vit and use use the extra dough to fund any extras you feel you may need or have I missed something that the users of ap can see?


agreed, theyre multi-vit & mineral Paks are OTT for me, rather double drop a decent multi-vit tab at a 1/4 of the cost.

your pee's a bright green/yellow colour from B-Vitamins. A B-Complex tab from H&B would do the same thing.

Used Animals Flex Pak for my joints, that helped alot actually. Just started using their Pump Pak too, seems fairly well balanced.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Aggression said:


> i got 2 free 21 stick packs of......... 'Hydroxycut Advanced!!!', americas best selling fat burner, lol.


I think i've used that seller before... needless to say they are just sat in my bottom drawer collecting dust!


----------



## scotty10 (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone tryed the Animal Test? I've been on the Animal M-Stak and had good results but the TEST is ment to be better!? Anyone?


----------

